# قطة تتكلم في مصر، والازهر الشريف يأمر بقتلها



## christ my lord (12 يناير 2007)

هذا ما نشر في احد المواقع على لسان صحيفة الاسرار الكويتية. ننشره لكم للاطلاع عليه بانفسكم. وهو عن القطة التي تتكلم والتي امر الازهر الشريف بقتلها لكي لا تنشر الفتنة بين البشر

" زارها الكثيرون منذ سنوات بعدما سمعوا عنها .. انها القطة العجيبة التي تتكلم كالبشر تماما وتنادي صاحبتها فراولة تلك البنت الريفية التي تعيش بقربة " ميت ربيعة " التابعة لمركز بلبيس بمحافظة الشرقية ولا تتركها ابدا . 

وكان الازهر الشريف قد اوصى بقتلها منذ ذيوع قصتها بين الناس منعا للفتنة ولكنها ما زالت موجودة لدى صاحبتها .. وعندما ذهبنا الى منزل والد صاحب القطة لم يبد عليهم اي اهتمام عند سؤالنا عنها وكان الامر عاديا" .

(( قالت فراولة قام الازهر و قال اقتلوها لو بأي دولة اجنبية جان خذوها و مليون تجربة يسوون عليها و دخلوها في ابحاث التواصل مع الحيوانات ))

السؤال هنا : ما هى نوع الفتنة التى يخشى عليها الازهر من قطة تتكلم ؟؟ .. فعلا شىء عجيب​


----------



## K A T Y (12 يناير 2007)

موضوع رائع يا يوساب

وايه اللي مخلي فعلا الأزهر عايز يقتلها خوفا من الفنتة 

اكيد الأجابة معروفة او ممكن الواحد يخمنها


----------



## king (12 يناير 2007)

هما عايزين يقتلوها لية هى بتكلم تقول اية


----------



## بنت الفادى (12 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
خايف لا القطط تغير منهااااا
لا موضوع جميل بجد يا يوساب​


----------



## christ my lord (12 يناير 2007)

بنت الفادى قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> خايف لا القطط تغير منهااااا
> لا موضوع جميل بجد يا يوساب​



الف شكر يا بنت الفادى على مرورك .. ربنا يباركك​


----------



## الباشا (13 يناير 2007)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

أولا انا اوجه كلامي الى كل 


أصحاب العقول الواعيه ،الى كل اصحاب الضمائر اليقظه ، الى كل باحث 

عن الحرية و السعاده ، الى كل من يكره الظلام والجهل الى كل من 

يبحث عن الحقيقه اخاطب فيكم عقولكم قبل قلوبكم 

شاهدو واسمعو وتدبرو واجعلو عقولكم وذكائكم وفطنتكم 

هي الحكم بينكم 

واليكم الحقيقه http://www.ebnmaryam.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=31


http://www.55a.net/firas/arabic/index.php


----------



## *S.O.G* (24 يناير 2007)

*لما نعرف أن محمد العظيم-!- أمر برجم القردة الزانية...يمكن أن نقول أن القطة هذه قد تكون ضبطت في السكَر،أو التدخين مثلاً...زيّ دي:*




ها ها ها *يا مسلم،روح وصّل الصورة للأزهر الشريف-!- علشان تنال ثوابك بمزيد من الحور العين....افعل خيراً هيّا،وماتنسانيش من صالح دعاءك...!
أما سخاااافة!!!!*


----------



## الايوبي (25 يناير 2007)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فعلا النصارى اسخف الشعوب*


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 يناير 2007)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> فعلا النصارى اسخف الشعوب


نعتبر ده اعتراف صريح ان النصارى اسخف الشعوب يعنى مش المسيحين !!!!!!!!!!!!!
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## monlove (25 يناير 2007)

فعلا موضوع جامد لو تعرف كانت بتقول اية ياريت تقولي


----------



## عمر الفاروق (28 يناير 2007)

يا لهم من أوغاد ... يقتلون القطة المسكينة !

منذ سنتين  .... قتلوا ذبابة لأنها كانت تشرب خمر !

يال المسلمين المجرمين .... 

صلوا على القطة والذبابة يا إخوان ..


----------



## *S.O.G* (29 يناير 2007)

*إذا كنت بتعتبرنا نصارى..
وكمان أسخف الشعوب...
ليه بتخالطنا وبتدخل منتدانا؟
يا أيوبي،أما تعلم أن محمدك قلك: كل من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم؟
هاعتبر اعتذارك وصل،الله يسامحك.*


----------



## *S.O.G* (29 يناير 2007)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> يا لهم من أوغاد ... يقتلون القطة المسكينة !
> 
> منذ سنتين  .... قتلوا ذبابة لأنها كانت تشرب خمر !
> 
> ...



 طيب يا زميل،ها ها ها علشان ما تزعلش.
بالنسبة لتوقيعك..يا حرااام أنك مش عارف أن أغلب سكان الامارات مش إماراتيّة، يا حرام يا فاروق،مش بتقدر تفرّق؟...


----------



## Basilius (31 يناير 2007)

الايوبي قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> فعلا النصارى اسخف الشعوب*





* ‏وقد روى ‏ ‏سفيان الثوري ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عاصم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي رزين ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ 
‏أنه قال ‏ ‏من أتى بهيمة فلا ‏ ‏حد ‏ ‏عليه ‏
‏حدثنا ‏ ‏بذلك ‏ ‏محمد بن بشار ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الرحمن بن مهدي ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان الثوري ‏ ‏وهذا ‏ ‏أصح ‏ ‏من الحديث الأول والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم وهو قول ‏ ‏أحمد ‏ ‏وإسحق ‏   


‏حدثنا ‏ ‏قتيبة ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏إسماعيل بن جعفر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عتبة بن مسلم ‏ ‏مولى ‏ ‏بني تيم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبيد بن حنين ‏ ‏مولى ‏ ‏بني زريق ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ 
‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏إذا وقع الذباب في إناء أحدكم فليغمسه كله ثم ليطرحه فإن في أحد جناحيه شفاء وفي الآخر داء ‏* 

بصراحة انا مش عارف السخافة فين يا عم 
اهدى و بلاش اسلوب الشتم و السخرية دة 
عدى على حوار الاديان و ستعرف من هو السخيف بالدليل و البرهان 
والسلام و النعمة للجميع 
​


----------



## *S.O.G* (9 فبراير 2007)

*ها ها ها..
لفتة رائعة كالعادة أخي أفادا،ربنا ينورهم علشان إحنا مش أحسن منهم ،مسيحنا الذي لايستقصى،وبحسب نعمته،شاء أن يدعونا باسمنا فنكون له...
الله يهدي المسلمين حتى يتنوروا بدم مسيحنا القدوس البار.
شكراً وسلام المسيح مهك والجميع.*


----------



## jim_halim (10 فبراير 2007)

هههههههههه بقي الأذهر يعمل عقله بعقل حتة قطة .. ههههههههههه


----------



## christ my lord (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: قطة تتكلم في مصر، والازهر الشريف يأمر بقتلها*

*الف شكر على مروركم جميعاً .. ربنا يبارك فى حياتكم*​


----------



## SALVATION (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: قطة تتكلم في مصر، والازهر الشريف يأمر بقتلها*

_وانتا يا ذو العقل
 هل انتا تصدق ما خلقه الله يكون نجس؟​_


----------



## املا (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: قطة تتكلم في مصر، والازهر الشريف يأمر بقتلها*

ايه !

شو هاض 
حاطين عقلهم بعقل البسه !


----------



## noraa (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: قطة تتكلم في مصر، والازهر الشريف يأمر بقتلها*

مشششششششششكور على الخبر  بس يا استاذ يوساب بدل ما كل واحد  بارد يدخل يهنا كنت  جبتلهم  الطفل الصغير  ذات الاربع ايام  اللى ربنا كرمة  ونطق واول مااتكلم وهو اربع ايام نطق الشهادتين  هو دة الخبر اللى ممكن يصدفوا اصل  دة  زمن ا لخرفاااااااات وشكرا لتعبك


----------



## christ my lord (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: قطة تتكلم في مصر، والازهر الشريف يأمر بقتلها*

*الف شكر لتونى واملا ونورا على مروركم .. ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## دروب (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: قطة تتكلم في مصر، والازهر الشريف يأمر بقتلها*

موضوع جميل
بس اريد اعرف السبب الي يجعل الازهر يأمر بقتلها
وايه الفتنة الي تسببها قطة بتتكلم
ما يروحوا يقتلو كل ببغاوات العالم
عشان هي الاخرة بتتكلم


----------



## الاسد التركماني (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: قطة تتكلم في مصر، والازهر الشريف يأمر بقتلها*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولا  انا مع الازهر في قتل هذه القطة (اذا كانت موجودة اصلا) والحكمة من ذلك  انه هنالك احتمال كبير على ان تكون هذه القطة ملبوسة من جني او شيطان  
ولكننا رغم ذلك لانحرق علمائنا بسبب قولهم ان الارض كروية وليست مسطحة كما قالت كنيستكم


----------



## tina_tina (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: قطة تتكلم في مصر، والازهر الشريف يأمر بقتلها*



الاسد التركماني قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اولا انا مع الازهر في قتل هذه القطة (اذا كانت موجودة اصلا) والحكمة من ذلك انه هنالك احتمال كبير على ان تكون هذه القطة ملبوسة من جني او شيطان
> امال هتعمل  اية فى البنى ادميين نفسهم اللى لبسهم شياطين
> هتدبحهم ولا تقتلهم
> ...


 
انا شفت القطة دى على التليفزيون فى برنامج من سنتين تقريبا"
والقطة مفهاش حاجة كانت بتنمنم بس بحاجات مش مفهومة ومش واضحة
وزى مافى قطط زى اصوات الاطفال الصغيرين عادى
اية الخوف منها
ولا يمكن لما كبرت عرفت تنطق كويس 
انتوا خايفين من اية لو كنتمانتم الحق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومش عاوزة رد من اى مسلم
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## christ my lord (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قطة تتكلم في مصر، والازهر الشريف يأمر بقتلها*



دروب قال:


> موضوع جميل
> بس اريد اعرف السبب الي يجعل الازهر يأمر بقتلها
> وايه الفتنة الي تسببها قطة بتتكلم
> ما يروحوا يقتلو كل ببغاوات العالم
> عشان هي الاخرة بتتكلم


 
*الف شكرر على مرورك اخى الحبيب .. وطبعا السبب غير معروف والموضوع عجيب كالعادة عند اهل الفتوى والاسلام ..*​


----------



## christ my lord (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قطة تتكلم في مصر، والازهر الشريف يأمر بقتلها*



الاسد التركماني قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اولا انا مع الازهر في قتل هذه القطة (اذا كانت موجودة اصلا) والحكمة من ذلك انه هنالك احتمال كبير على ان تكون هذه القطة ملبوسة من جني او شيطان
> ولكننا رغم ذلك لانحرق علمائنا بسبب قولهم ان الارض كروية وليست مسطحة كما قالت كنيستكم


 
*القطة ملبوسة ههههههههههههههههههه*

*اضحكتنى ياا رجل .. وماذا قالت كنيستنا ارجو التوضيح مع الادلة دون الفتوة كباقى علماءك ومشايخك*​


----------



## christ my lord (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قطة تتكلم في مصر، والازهر الشريف يأمر بقتلها*



tina_tina قال:


> انا شفت القطة دى على التليفزيون فى برنامج من سنتين تقريبا"
> والقطة مفهاش حاجة كانت بتنمنم بس بحاجات مش مفهومة ومش واضحة
> وزى مافى قطط زى اصوات الاطفال الصغيرين عادى
> اية الخوف منها
> ...


 
*انا كمان شوفت الحلقة دى يا تينا ومتذكرها .. وفعلا القطة ليس بها اى شىء حتى يأمر بقتلها .. شىء عجيب .. والف شكر على مرورك وتعليقك *​


----------



## *S.O.G* (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قطة تتكلم في مصر، والازهر الشريف يأمر بقتلها*

*يا جماعة*
*بجد*

*السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هنا*

*ماذا قالت القطة حتى استوجبت الرجم؟؟*


*فسليمان عندما تكلم معه الهدهد(ههه) والنملة....*
*لم يرجمهما*


*فلا بد أن القطة قالت أمراً استوجب الرجم*


*ربما تكون من المرتدّين؟؟؟*

*من يعلم؟*​


----------



## *S.O.G* (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قطة تتكلم في مصر، والازهر الشريف يأمر بقتلها*



> وليست مسطحة كما قالت كنيستكم


 
*أتريد أن تعلم اذا قالت كنيسة الرب؟؟*

*انظر سفر إشعياء واقرأ*

*وكحّل جفنيك بالآية القائلة:*

*الجالس على كرة الأرض*

*ربنا يباركك لكن لو أردت تعرف ما هي المسيحية فعليك بالكتاب المقدس*

*وانتبه لنفسك.*​


----------



## يوستيكا (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قطة تتكلم في مصر، والازهر الشريف يأمر بقتلها*

مرسي جداااااااا علي هذا الموضوع الجميل وبنسبه الي موقف الازهر هذا الطبيعي ربنا يرحمنا ويهدي


----------



## twety (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قطة تتكلم في مصر، والازهر الشريف يأمر بقتلها*



> السؤال هنا : ما هى نوع الفتنة التى يخشى عليها الازهر من قطة تتكلم ؟؟ .. فعلا شىء عجيب



كالعادة
حججهم هايفه وخايبه


----------



## christ my lord (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قطة تتكلم في مصر، والازهر الشريف يأمر بقتلها*



*S.O.G* قال:


> *يا جماعة*
> 
> *بجد*​
> *السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هنا*​
> ...


 
*هههههههههههههههههههه*

*عندك حق اخى الحبيب قد تكون من المرتدين يخشى عليها من الفتنة .. وقد تكون ملبوسة كما ذكر الاخ الفاضل .. والف شكر على تعليقك الرائع جدا دة*​ 


> *أتريد أن تعلم اذا قالت كنيسة الرب؟؟*
> 
> *انظر سفر إشعياء واقرأ*
> 
> ...


 

*واشكرك جزيلاً على هذة الاضافة الرائعة .. والرد المفعم من الكتاااب المقدس*
* .. ونتمنى ان الرب يهديهم ولا يجادلوا ويلفقوا الاكاذيب كعادتهم المعهودة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك اخى الحبيب .. ونورت الموضوع*​


----------



## christ my lord (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قطة تتكلم في مصر، والازهر الشريف يأمر بقتلها*



يوستيكا قال:


> مرسي جداااااااا علي هذا الموضوع الجميل وبنسبه الي موقف الازهر هذا الطبيعي ربنا يرحمنا ويهدي


 
*الف شكر على مرورك وتعليقك يا يوستيكا .. ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## *S.O.G* (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قطة تتكلم في مصر، والازهر الشريف يأمر بقتلها*



> *ربنا يبارك حياتك اخى الحبيب .. ونورت الموضوع*


 
*الموضوع منوّر بأهله*
*أما أنا فمسكين وبائس*
*ليهتم بي الرب ويرحمني*

*باركك الرب بكل بركة*
*حبيبي وأخي الغالي*

*أغتبط بك*​


----------



## youssef hachem (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قطة تتكلم في مصر، والازهر الشريف يأمر بقتلها*



الاسد التركماني قال:


> لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله
> 
> اولا اذا قرات النص بلانكليزية فهي كالتالي
> 40:22
> ...



تحية وسلام
اولا احب ان اوضح رايي من قصة القطة......
لا يوجد على الكرة الارضية قطة تتكلم ولا يجدر بناتصديق كل ما نقرأ من دون تاكد.
هل سمع احدكم القطة وهي تتكلم ...الجواب لا...ربما اصدرت بعض الاصوات الغير مفهومة والغريبة  ولكنه بالتاكيد ليس كلام.
سوال هل قرأ احدكم فتوى الازهر  بمعنى تاكدتم من صدور هذه الفتوى  من مصدر رسمي ازهري...ارجو ان يتم وضعه لو وجد لكي يضفي مشروعية مطلوبة في هكذا مواضيع.

اعود للاسد التركماني
اقول 
من قال لك ان الدائرة تختلف كثيرا عن الكرة (من حيث تشبيه الارض بها) لكي اوضح اكثر وابسط الامر ...ما هو الشكل الذي يتبادر الى ذهنك وانت تتخيل الارض على شكل دائرة......
هل تتخايله مربع او مستطيل؟!!!!
اذا كنت كذلك فالمشكلة ليست بالكتاب المقدس بل ...في مكان اخر.

اما عن راي الاسلام في كروية الارض ؟
من قال ببسط الارض ووضع لها الجبال كي تحافظ على نوازنها؟!!!

فشيخ الاسلام والممثل الشرعي  والرسمي للمؤسسة الاسلامية
والسلفية التي تمثل جوهر الاسلام...الشيخ ابن باز مات وهو يقول بان الشمس تدور حول الارض  ويقول بتكفير من يعتقد غير ذلك ويستتاب 3 ايام واذا لم يرجع عن رايه .....فيقل وتصادر امواله.


----------



## الاسد التركماني (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قطة تتكلم في مصر، والازهر الشريف يأمر بقتلها*

واضافة الى ذلك لماذا تخجلون من كتابكم المقدس ؟
لماذا عندما اقول لكم ارشدو بناتكم واخواتكم وامهاتكم الى الطريق الصحيح بقراءة هذه الايات من كتابكم المقدس
(حزقيال16: 1) وكانت إلي كلمة الرّب قائلاً: يا ابن آدم عرف أورشليم برجساتها. 

اتّكلتِ على جمالكِ وزنيت على اسمك. وسكبتِ زناك على كل عابر... وصنعت لنفسك صور ذكور. وزنيتِ بها وفي كلّ رجساتك وزناك لم تذكري أيّام صباك إذ كنت عريانة وعارية. وفرجيت رجليكِ لكل عابر وأكثرتِ زناك. وزنيت مع جيرانك بني مصر الغلاظ اللّحم. وزدت في زناك لإغاظتي. لكلّ الزّواني يعطون هديّة. أمّا أنت فقد أعطيت كلّ مُحبّيك زناكِ. ورشيتيهم ليأتوك من كلّ جانب للزّنا بك. فلذلك يا زانية: اسمعي كلام الرب: من أجل أنّك قد انفق نحاسك وانكشفت عورتك بزناك بِمُحِبّيكِ... لذلك ها أنذا أجمع مُحبّيك الذين لذذتِ لهم... فأجمعهم عليك من حولك وأكشف عورتك لهم لينظروا كلّ عورتك... وأُسلِّمك ليدهم... فينزعون عنك ثيابك ويأخذون أدوات زينتك ويتركونك عريانة وعارية. حزقيال23: 1) يا ابن آدم: كان هناك امرأتان ابنتا أم واحدة وزنتا بمصر في صباهما زنتا. هناك دغدغت ثدييهما وهناك تزعزعت ترائب عذرتهما. واسمهما اهولة الكبيرة وأهوليبا أختها. وزنت أهولة من تحتي ولم تترك زناها من مصر أيضًا لأنهم ضاجعوها في صباها. وزعزعوا ترائب عذرتها وسكبوا عليها زناهم. لذلك سلمتها ليد عشاقها الذين عشقتهم. هم كشفوا عورتها. فلمّا رأت أختها أهوليبة ذلك أفسدت في عشقها أكثر منها وفي زناها أكثر من زنا أختها. عشقت بني أشور فرسانَا راكبين الخيل كلّهم شبّان شهوة. وزادت زناها. ولمّا نظرت إلى رجال مصورين على الحائط عشقتهم عند لمح عينيها إياهم. وأرسلت إليهم رسلاً فأتاها بنو بابل في مضجع الحبّ ونجّسوها بزناهم... وأكثرت زناها بذكرها أيّام صِبَاها الّتي فيها زنت بأرض مصر. وعشقت معشوقيهم الذين لحمهم كلحم الحمير ومنيهم كمني الخيل. وافتقدتِ رذيلة صباكِ بزغزغة المصريين ترائبك لأجل ثدي صباكِ.


----------

